# Got my first!!!



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

When out with Chris today (forgot his username lol) to West Branch and hooked my first Muskie I am hooked lol I can't wait to learn more and read all the articles in MuskieHunter Magazine. Had a great time and made a great friend. 43 Inches and around 25 pounds (we did not have a scale)

Jeremy


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats very nice looking fish.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats....You're hooked for life now......


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice fish!


----------



## bonehead (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice fish man. I caught my first three Saturdays ago it was awesome ( 40 in) Congrats.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Great looking fish! Congrats!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful fish and markings and congrats!! 

I would have to agree though, its not 27lbs.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice fish. Way to go!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Musky!But the weight does not add up.Good catching!



Roscoe


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Nice Musky!But the weight does not add up.Good catching!
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe



I do not know exact weight but its over 20 I know that. We didn't have a scale, its somewhere around 25. I edited the first post. 

Jeremy


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

Regardless of all the "guesses" on the weight, awesome first musky!! Congrats!


----------



## justWrightbaits (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice, Congrats ! 

Mark


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice fish...muskie weight & length charts put a 43" at 20-21lbs average...so your in the ballpark...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, where can I find a chart and a lunar book? I do not have a smartphone or I would download a app.

Jeremy



Misdirection said:


> Nice fish...muskie weight & length charts put a 43" at 20-21lbs average...so your in the ballpark...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

FishingJunkie92 said:


> Thanks, where can I find a chart and a lunar book? I do not have a smartphone or I would download a app.
> 
> Jeremy


Google "muskie weight length chart". The first link should be from musky.com. They have a nice chart based on around 800 fish caught...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, I used the chart and I am in the ballpark at 20-25 for sure. Thanks for the link  I bookmarked it and I need to get a scale lol.

Jeremy


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Jeremy dont let them beat you up on the weight, they all were new at this at one time and did not know what they do now but have short memories, very nice first fish and just remember how you got started and dont become like so many others that think they know eveything about this sport we call FISHING..

p.s. I have been muskie fishing since 1989 and have yet to weigh a muskie and never plan on it....


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Jeremy, the weight of the fish does not matter one bit. 43" is a sweet first muskie no matter what anyone says. Unless your trying to break the 30 pound mark, screw a scale. Length x girth will give you an estimate which is fine in my book. You should have posted a pic of it hanging from a scale by the gills, then you REALLY would have caught some heat! 

Chris said it was shredding out drag too, that's awesome. I was so stoked when he sent me the pic. He is a great fisherman and I am glad that you guys had fun....that's what it's all about.


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome first muskie!

It's hard to find anything else that will match the adrenaline rush of catching a muskie.

Congrats on the fish; hope it's the first of many.


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

Good looking fish, you should be excited about that catch. Dont let the people who are giving you a hard time on the weight get to you.

I seen on another thread on this site a member posted a picture of a 37inch musky estimating the weight at 20lbs, being this is your first musky it is hard to gauge weight, heck somtimes it hard even if you have caught a bunch of fish. 

Good job again and keep at it.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I cannot wait to get back on the water, or on its edge lol And get out there and try for some more. I am hooked and ain't letting go haha




MuskieJim said:


> Jeremy, the weight of the fish does not matter one bit. 43" is a sweet first muskie no matter what anyone says. Unless your trying to break the 30 pound mark, screw a scale. Length x girth will give you an estimate which is fine in my book. You should have posted a pic of it hanging from a scale by the gills, then you REALLY would have caught some heat!
> 
> Chris said it was shredding out drag too, that's awesome. I was so stoked when he sent me the pic. He is a great fisherman and I am glad that you guys had fun....that's what it's all about.


Ya it was awesome. I can't wait to get out again



GRMuskie said:


> Awesome first muskie!
> 
> It's hard to find anything else that will match the adrenaline rush of catching a muskie.
> 
> Congrats on the fish; hope it's the first of many.


Thanks, it is definitely the first of SO MANY TO COME haha.



Bulldawg said:


> I agree shortdrift 100% , it doesnt matter what it weighed . You caught a great fish at a hard time of the year . That is such an amazing task in December . Congrats to you , that is awesome . Hope to see ya on west branch this year catching more .


Oh you will brother, you will lol. I wish I was out now haha. But you gotta make money to spend it right haha.

Jeremy


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Good job on your fish. I got my first one this year, then it took me three months to get another one lol. I was out sunday skunked again,putting the boat away until spring. Hopefully I get a freezer full of crappie in two or three trips next year because its musky after that.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Fishing Junkie , I commend you for the great words you have spread on this thread ! It sucks when the spotlight is taken away because people dont know how to keep themselves in line . 

Musky fishing is such a great sport to get yourself into , and it will only get better . If you ever want to hop in my boat this next summer let me know , shoot me a pm . I live only a short distance from west branch and fish it at least once a week if not more in the summer time . I am no pro , but I am sure I can put you on some fish !! Congrats again !!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

FishingJunkie92 said:


> When out with Chris today (forgot his username lol) to West Branch and hooked my first Muskie I am hooked lol
> 
> Jeremy


Jeremy

Congrats on the fine lookin' Musky. Them high 30's low 40's fish are my favorites, A bunch of jumping fools they are.

And, congrats to Chris for helping you get your first, but not last Musky.

Had the great pleasure of putting my son on a mid 40's fish a few years ago. His first, but not last, I'm sure.

BTW I never weigh or mesure a Musky. In my book any Musky is a good Musky.

Good fishin' That 40+ is a great start.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice fish for your first! Congrats! Welcome to the world of musky madness and get your wallet out. You will need it.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Blue Pike said:


> Jeremy
> 
> Congrats on the fine lookin' Musky. Them high 30's low 40's fish are my favorites, A bunch of jumping fools they are.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother, and ya I love this time of year, and hope to become a well know guy in about 5 years or more. As you said, it won't be the last haha

Jeremy


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just got my Fish Ohio Cert and ODNR Huskie Muskie Cert. I am awaiting my Huskie Musky Membership, my Fish OHIO pin will be here soon. 

Jeremy


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

FishingJunkie92 said:


> Just got my Fish Ohio Cert and ODNR Huskie Muskie Cert. I am awaiting my Huskie Musky Membership, my Fish OHIO pin will be here soon.
> 
> Jeremy


Nice job registering your fish that helps the state with their stocking programs


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Jeremy, congrats on your first and not your last.


----------



## Musky Addict (Dec 11, 2012)

Congratulations for catching your first musky and it is a great fish at that.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I just want to make clear, especially to the original poster, that I personally was NOT trying to "beat down" the awesome catch of his! 

I clearly congratulated him and commented on how nice the fish was. NOTHING should be taken away from that! So the weight estimate was put out there and I simply commented based on seeing many fish of this size in my lifetime. Just trying to help the guy out in his estimation of weight, NOT trying to beat him down in any way. Just wanted to make that clear.

Still, congratulations on a nice first fish....my first wasn't anywhere near as nice!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Thank you shutupnfish. Your sentiment is sincere.

We certainly have no rules against one member challenging another member's claims. But just as in real life, pot stirring and disruptive behavior can be taken to excess. Yesterday we took corrective action to address one such contributor to this forum. This member also had accrued more than one site infraction. I do sincerely hope he chooses to return at the end of his 30 days away from the site. We will welcome him back.

Enough of that...let's get back to some 'skee talk!


----------

